# server maintenance



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

what do u think its about o:


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

I just got the notif! Not sure!


----------



## Feraligator (May 21, 2020)

Just got it too but missed the time! When is it?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Jez said:


> Just got it too but missed the time! When is it?


i dont quite remember but i think in an hour?


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

it said 9!


----------



## dragonair (May 21, 2020)

I don't remember any events coming up so maybe just patches? Nintendo already knows about the star trees and stuff like that but idk if that's what they'd be fixing.


----------



## rianne (May 21, 2020)

Glad this is happening when I’m not able to play.


----------



## Epod (May 21, 2020)

Can you still go to mystery islands when the server is down?


----------



## dragonair (May 21, 2020)

Jez said:


> Just got it too but missed the time! When is it?


6:00 PM PST so in an hour.


----------



## Nefarious (May 21, 2020)

Jez said:


> Just got it too but missed the time! When is it?



6pm-7pm Pacific Time for NH


----------



## aloherna (May 21, 2020)

Does this mean we can’t visit other people’s islands for trade and such?


----------



## Amilee (May 21, 2020)

Epod said:


> Can you still go to mystery islands when the server is down?


yes! you just cant use online features


----------



## Fye (May 21, 2020)

at this point I just hope its good news


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 21, 2020)

bruh ofc this happens when im trying out move people out lol

let's hope it fixes duping y'all.


----------



## Cheallaigh (May 21, 2020)

maybe they will give us something to appease the gods of RNG...


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

yikes i didn’t get a notification,, better get my trades finished before 9 then ;u;


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

__





						Nintendo - Current Network Status
					

Find information, resources, and troubleshooting for Nintendo products from Nintendo Support.




					www.nintendo.com
				




It says they are working on AC servers tonight here.


----------



## Reploid (May 21, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I don't remember any events coming up so maybe just patches? Nintendo already knows about the star trees and stuff like that but idk if that's what they'd be fixing.


Maybe the duping glitches.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 21, 2020)

Probably patching the duping glitch and maybe some other small bugs or tweaks to the system.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

if this patches the duping glitch, i'll giveaway a million bells

no bamboozle


----------



## RoyNumber1 (May 21, 2020)

Finally, It’s almost been a month since the last update.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 21, 2020)

i really hope it's about fixing the dupe glitch :c


----------



## CC221T (May 21, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> if this patches the duping glitch, i'll giveaway a million bells
> 
> no bamboozle


Really?


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

CC221T said:


> Really?


when i say no bamboozle, i mean no bamboozle


----------



## meggiewes (May 21, 2020)

I'm intrigued. Im not sure if they are just going to fix some things or if they are going to add some things or both. I wasn't expecting another update until after wedding season. It is a day over two months now. Maybe we will see another Nook's Cranny update?


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

I really think it's just maintenance/ a patch. If it were new content, it would have been announced. Not holding my breath for anything too exciting this time.


----------



## Mairen (May 21, 2020)

Just keep in mind maintenance does not equal updates. It's important to run maintenance on servers every once in awhile to make sure they are kept in good working order!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Sometimes maintenance is something super quick people barely notice. I could be wrong. However my switch just announced it a few mins ago.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 21, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> Sometimes maintenance is something super quick people barely notice. I could be wrong. However my switch just announced it a few mins ago.


how your switch announced at?


----------



## Snowifer (May 21, 2020)

I imagine it might be something big since we won't be able to use online at all. The last one was barely noticeable to me.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> how your switch announced at?


I meant it said there would be maintenance in the left corner


----------



## Quinni (May 21, 2020)

Wait is that why it was crashing earlier or was that just me lol


----------



## Aliya (May 21, 2020)

Pretty sure it's just maintenance but I hope they fix the duping glitch.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 21, 2020)

Fingers crossed it's to fix the duping glitches.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 21, 2020)

AndyP08 said:


> I meant it said there would be maintenance in the left corner


I Just log on and saw at when i was in game. So i see what you mean


----------



## Rasha (May 21, 2020)

Oh it's only one hour! Not a long wait haha, it's probably bug fixes


----------



## DragonLatios (May 21, 2020)

Baha said:


> Oh it's only one hour! Not a long wait haha, it's probably bug fixes


i hope so


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

Oooh probably a patch for the duping glitch (hopefully)


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

also hope they fix the duping glitch--it deflated nmt grinders' hard work


----------



## littlewing (May 21, 2020)

here's to hoping they don't accidentally introduce a new duping glitch instead of fixing things...


----------



## PeachTea04 (May 21, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I don't remember any events coming up so maybe just patches? Nintendo already knows about the star trees and stuff like that but idk if that's what they'd be fixing.


there are STAR TREES in new horizons?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

PeachTea04 said:


> there are STAR TREES in new horizons?


yeah!!--unfortunately they're hacked :c


----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

Excited to find out, obviously had to be while I was online though haha


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2020)

Its for the new update. We're on version 1.2.1 b right now.

You can download it now.


----------



## grah (May 21, 2020)

Praying for dupe glitch fix


----------



## sdw4527 (May 21, 2020)

It's probably just exactly what it says, server maintenance. I'm not really sure why they'd need to take down the online service just to implement a patch. They've already dropped bug fixes before without any maintenance.


----------



## alpacac (May 21, 2020)

i was opening turnip trades to people only to realise there was a server maintenance 5 minutes before it began.. legit was yelling "GO GO GO" "DONT TIP JUST GO" when they came in with 2 minutes to go HAHAHAH i was dying of laughterrr


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

alpacac said:


> i was opening turnip trades to people only to realise there was a server maintenance 5 minutes before it began.. legit was yelling "GO GO GO" "DONT TIP JUST GO" when they came in with 2 minutes to go HAHAHAH i was dying of laughterrr


THE HUSTLE LMAO good thing my garage sale ended b4


----------



## dragonair (May 21, 2020)

alpacac said:


> i was opening turnip trades to people only to realise there was a server maintenance 5 minutes before it began.. legit was yelling "GO GO GO" "DONT TIP JUST GO" when they came in with 2 minutes to go HAHAHAH i was dying of laughterrr


I.....don't even know what I'd do if I went to someone's island and they did that lmao. Probably cry under the pressure?


----------



## DragonLatios (May 21, 2020)

alpacac said:


> i was opening turnip trades to people only to realise there was a server maintenance 5 minutes before it began.. legit was yelling "GO GO GO" "DONT TIP JUST GO" when they came in with 2 minutes to go HAHAHAH i was dying of laughterrr


like at marine guy in halo saying GO GO GO


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2020)

I was actually planning to sell some turnips today too. Good thing I waited. I could only imagine the stress of having peeps over.


----------



## alpacac (May 21, 2020)

dragonair said:


> I.....don't even know what I'd do if I went to someone's island and they did that lmao. Probably cry under the pressure?


omg aaa it was totally my fault for not realising but i didn't want to close my gates after promising them either so we both just (literally) ran with it. but thankfully they made it and we both had a good laugh & adrenaline rush afterwards LOLOL


----------



## Uffe (May 21, 2020)

Bye bye, duplicating glitch! Hello, new duplicating glitch that'll probably be found within a week.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 21, 2020)

alpacac said:


> omg aaa it was totally my fault for not realising but i didn't want to close my gates after promising them either so we both just (literally) ran with it. but thankfully they made it and we both had a good laugh & adrenaline rush afterwards LOLOL


You can play the final Countdown song


----------



## mirukushake (May 21, 2020)

sdw4527 said:


> It's probably just exactly what it says, server maintenance. I'm not really sure why they'd need to take down the online service just to implement a patch. They've already dropped bug fixes before without any maintenance.



I think there was definitely some stuff patched and not just maintenance. There is an update to download and we're on a new version.

Japanese patch notes say there were "some bug fixes"


----------



## SarahsNY (May 21, 2020)

luckytrait said:


> here's to hoping they don't accidentally introduce a new duping glitch instead of fixing things...


Of course not, it’s Nintendo!
There will be at least three new duping methods by the time the servers are back up!


----------



## Milady (May 21, 2020)

You think we’ll have a chance of better online playing? I’m tired of the cutscenes


----------



## littlewing (May 21, 2020)

ah, vague as ever. i really wish the patch notes would be more descriptive... bug fixes are great, but which specific bugs are we talking about? yer killin' me here, mr. tendo!


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

It’s just a small bug fix. I don’t think we’ll be having anything major until after the wedding event.....?


----------



## N a t (May 21, 2020)

I literally just wanted to hang a painting of Dom as Sailor Moon in my house and then this had to happen how will I possibly sleep tonight??


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 21, 2020)

luckytrait said:


> ah, vague as ever. i really wish the patch notes would be more descriptive... bug fixes are great, but which specific bugs are we talking about? yer killin' me here, mr. tendo!



It is possible to be more vague. Like all of those Switch and 3DS system updates that just say they're for "stability". No, Nintendo, don't lie. A lot of that is removing some of the vulnerabilities hackers and pirates used.


----------



## Kristenn (May 21, 2020)

Was just about to open up my town b/c celeste and saharah are here..... welp... wonder how long it will be?


----------



## littlewing (May 21, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> It is possible to be more vague. Like all of those Switch and 3DS system updates that just say they're for "stability". No, Nintendo, don't lie. A lot of that is removing some of the vulnerabilities hackers and pirates used.


hmm, that's true. they're very tight-lipped about these sorts of things. i guess i should be thankful that it's not just "we changed some stuff."


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2020)

idk but they won't stfu about it lol


----------



## Sephiroth (May 21, 2020)

release on the update states it is to fix bugs. Likely just dupe fix.


----------



## DragonLatios (May 21, 2020)

Kristenn said:


> Was just about to open up my town b/c celeste and saharah are here..... welp... wonder how long it will be?


oh man i wish i can see celeste


----------



## Kristenn (May 21, 2020)

DragonLatios said:


> oh man i wish i can see celeste


 I will post if I can open tonight and you're welcome to come!


----------



## Pandrea (May 21, 2020)

My guess is the maintenance may be because the horoscope changed today to be Gemini! New fragments/stars?!


----------



## Milady (May 21, 2020)

Pandrea said:


> My guess is the maintenance may be because the horoscope changed today to be Gemini! New fragments/stars?!



No I don’t think so, I got a gemini fragment yesterday


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 21, 2020)

Pandrea said:


> My guess is the maintenance may be because the horoscope changed today to be Gemini! New fragments/stars?!


ehh, i highly doubt that they'd do server maintenance for that since all the frags are already in the game if i'm remembering correctly. most likely to address glitches, i'm hoping best case scenario they adjust some of the visitor probabilities but it's more than likely just for the duping glitches


----------



## Octolino (May 21, 2020)

Anyone knows exactly what they fixed? Was hoping they fixed the house exterior glitch but no... oh, well...


----------



## sdw4527 (May 21, 2020)

Octolino said:


> Anyone knows exactly what they fixed? Was hoping they fixed the house exterior glitch but no... oh, well...



Heard both dupe glitches got patched, though the table glitch can still be done if using a table that was duped prior to the update.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

Are the servers back up yet?


----------



## littlewing (May 21, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Are the servers back up yet?


they should be, nintendo's network status page states that the maintenance was meant to take place between 6PM & 7PM pacific time.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 21, 2020)

Can't wait to see what hell the new glitches will bring lol, fix one glitch create ten new ones in the process.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

luckytrait said:


> they should be, nintendo's network status page states that the maintenance was meant to take place between 6PM & 7PM pacific time.


Okay, sounds good. Does anyone know anything about the status of the duplication glitch?

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020



ForgottenT said:


> Can't wait to see what hell the new glitches will bring lol, fix one glitch create ten new ones in the process.


i mean that's basically software development in a nutshell


----------



## ForgottenT (May 21, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Are the servers back up yet?


Yeah, I downloaded the update around 10mins ago, should be up.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Yeah, I downloaded the update around 10mins ago, should be up.


alright, ima download the update right now then


----------



## ForgottenT (May 21, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Okay, sounds good. Does anyone know anything about the status of the duplication glitch?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020
> 
> ...


Depends on the coders, New Horizons in particular just gets worse and worse glitches whenever they patch one out, like amiibo villagers glitch getting "fixed" which just became all void villagers instead haha, just made the issue ten times worse.


----------



## Bioness (May 21, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> I think there was definitely some stuff patched and not just maintenance. There is an update to download and we're on a new version.
> 
> Japanese patch notes say there were "some bug fixes"


----------



## Dim (May 21, 2020)

Sephiroth said:


> release on the update states it is to fix bugs. Likely just dupe fix.


Update: "bug fixes have been implemented" 
Me: *Assumes they fixed the bug spawn nerf* 
oh well lmao


----------



## YunaApple (May 21, 2020)

I wonder what they took out this time.


----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

Maybe,, THEY REPLACED ALL THE EGGS?? Zipper will come back and haunt us forever!!!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

I am finding some cool bugs and insects when TTing in July. Prob not part of the patch just never explored this far in. Had to go ahead because of a move out.


----------



## stitchmaker (May 21, 2020)

After I did the update I found a 2nd DIY bottle recipe for the day.  It was a new DIY tea table.  The last 3 days I've been getting repeat DIY from the bottles and villagers.


----------



## Insulaire (May 22, 2020)

stitchmaker said:


> After I did the update I found a 2nd DIY bottle recipe for the day.  It was a new DIY tea table.  The last 3 days I've been getting repeat DIY from the bottles and villagers.


Just started my game up after the update and no extra DIY bottle over here


----------

